# Encendido Automatico de Luces Proyecto



## LokoMX (Sep 26, 2007)

buen dia, primero gracias por entrar a este tema.


en la universidad nos piden desarrollar un proyecto, y el mio es el siguiente, quiero hacer un contador mediante dos sensores opticos para poder prender las luces de un cuarto. la parte de potencia que es lo del triac ya lo tengo, pero el problema es que tengo que hacer un contador con la ayuda de algunos sensores opticos(es lo que me han dicho), tienen que ser dos, para detectar si entra o sale, si entran 3 personas los sensores lo detectarán y encenderán. para apagarse. el sensor volverá a contar y cuando la tercera o ultima persona haya salido tiene que apagarse las luces.

no sé que sensor ni mucho menos como hacer los contadores, tengo algo de teoría pero. es poco, les agradecería cualquier comentario, orientacion o ayuda. gracias


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 27, 2007)

como has pensado resolver el inconveniente de cuando entran 2 personas pero que no dan espacio una de la otra ? 

estudia numeracion binaria
contadores como por ejemplo el 74190 ( lo entenderas cuando ya sepas numeros binarios) o hazlo mucho mejor con un microcontrolador pequeño, sale mas facil la fabricacion y mas barata. podrias usar el pic16f84.


el sensor es un infrarojo como el de los controles remoto de tv, y compras en un almacen de electronica un receptor de infrarojo, es de color negro. 

 tienes que enviar una señal yo te recomendaria una DTMF que es un chip que es el que maneja los tonos de telefono y asi impides que el sol o diferentes señales luminicas hagan que dispare de manera falsa tu contador.   el receptor de infrarojo recibe el DTMF y asi se cerciora que realmente que cuando no recibe la señal DTMF, es porque hay alguien interrumpiendo el rayo y por lo tanto manda un flanco de subida e incrementa tu contador o decrementa segun sea el caso.


ahora bien si lo quieres hacer de manera mas practica hay unos sensores ya hechos marca BANNER, pero creo son costosos, ellos ya vienen con todos los fierros, pero pues .la idea creo yo es que tu mismo hagas todo no ?

SUERTE


----------



## LokoMX (Sep 27, 2007)

gracias por la respuesta. ya tenia pensado ese problema, de hecho el dia de hoy anduve investigando y me di cuenta de varios errores, y uno fue ese. lo que pensé es usar 2 sensores para detectar si entra o sale, y un sensor de presencia, como tu dijiste, si pasan 2 personas sin dejar espacio el contador incrementará solo en 1, y si una persona sale, pues por lógica nuestro contador decrementará. y siendo que aun hay una persona dentro, es por eso el sensor de movimiendo o presencia, así. si detecta movimiento incrementará nuestro contador en 1.


NO pueso usar pics, ni memorias ni microcontroladores ya que el proyecto deben de ser con las materias que llevo, o dicho de otra forma, con el conocimiento que llevo  .


por lo que leí tengo que utilizar un fotodiodo,no sé cual, pero algo por el estilo, ya había pensado en la luz de sol y la luz de las mismas lamparas o focos, pero me comentaron que hay algunos que tienen algo de proteccion para evitar esto, aun me falta investigar.

se usar binarios, así que. por el momento buscaré algo de información hacerca de lo que me comentas y veremos.


muchas gracias por la ayuda 

saludos


----------



## LokoMX (Dic 17, 2007)

utilizaré un laser, ahora el problema es, la recepcion lo hago con un fotodiodo, pero no me genera un 0 en la salida, sino un 1 constante, como puedo convertir el voltaje a 0 o 1?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Un Transistor y un par de resistencias


----------



## LokoMX (Dic 17, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Un Transistor y un par de resistencias




un bc547 estaría bien? disculpa mi ignorancia, pero... como calcularía las resistencias?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Como son pulsos, es facil, el transistor trabaja saturado, si publicas tu esquema se puede ver con valores reales.
Tambien hay que ver si combiente un TR PNP o NPN


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Si me permites intentare cambiarte la idea en forma radical

Un contador Up-Dawn que cuente y decremente la gente que entra a la habitacion , cuando la persona entra cuenta, si la persona sale decrementa, mientras que la cuenta sea > 0 la luz estara encendida, si la cuenta es 0 la luz se apaga.

Lo realizas con 2 barreras (Laser o infrarrojo)

Segun el orden en el que se actuan las barreras la cuenta sera ascendento o descendente.

Publica el esquema del fototransistor para ver como invertir la señal


----------



## LokoMX (Dic 17, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si me permites intentare cambiarte la idea en forma radical
> 
> Un contador Up-Dawn que cuente y decremente la gente que entra a la habitacion , cuando la persona entra cuenta, si la persona sale decrementa, mientras que la cuenta sea > 0 la luz estara encendida, si la cuenta es 0 la luz se apaga.
> 
> ...




gracias, es justamente lo que estoy haciendo, pero me falta mucho  para contador estoy utilizando un 74193 en cascada permitiendome contar desde 0 a 256, este contador usar pulsos 0 para contar, pero solo en forma ascendente...


viendo el diagrama que me envias, imagino que en donde dice  Rotary Encoder va el fototransistor, o me equivoco?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Correctisimo !
Tienes 2 entradas de pulsos "A" y "B", segun el orden de actuacion consigues el tipo de cuenta Up o Dawn.

No estoy seguro perco creo que el 74193 y el 74192 (El del esquema) son practicamente iguales, si agregas 2 contadores mas, consigues hasta 999.

La deteccion de 0 la puedes hacer con 4 compuertas cuadruples.

Van a estar un poco apretados en la habitacion.


----------



## LokoMX (Dic 17, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Correctisimo !
> Tienes 2 entradas de pulsos "A" y "B", segun el orden de actuacion consigues el tipo de cuenta Up o Dawn.
> 
> No estoy seguro perco creo que el 74193 y el 74192 (El del esquema) son practicamente iguales, si agregas 2 contadores mas, consigues hasta 999.
> ...




jajajaja... pues no hay problema, se supone que es para un salon, algunos grupos llegan a ser hasta de 40 alumnos, es por eso que debe ser mayor a 10... entonces A es un sensor, B es otro... y C?

este es mi contador http://azul2.bnct.ipn.mx/~clogicos/practicas_de_laboratorio/graficos%20(.gif)/fig8-4.gif

quité el 555 y lo sustituí por el pulso 0 que manda el sensor... pero no funciona  la salida la entiendo, con nands para que al momento de... que no se encuentre nadie... y el contador esté en 0 las compuertas generen un 1, y así mandar el pulso al moc o al relay...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

El contacto "C" es VCC, tu link:



> Not Found
> The requested URL /~clogicos/practicas_de_laboratorio/graficos was not found on this server.
> Apache/2.0.50 (Fedora) Server at azul2.bnct.ipn.mx Port 80


----------



## LokoMX (Dic 17, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El contacto "C" es VCC, tu link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 >> http://azul2.bnct.ipn.mx/~clogicos/practicas_de_laboratorio/graficos%20(.gif)/fig8-4.gif  <<

copia y pega el link completo, al parecer los parentesis no dejan continuar el link


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Este contador funciona bien.
Con el pulsador cuenta y con el conmutador seleccionas Up-Dawn

Habria que agregarle el FF para que conmute Up- Dawn segun los pulsos.


----------



## LokoMX (Dic 17, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Este contador funciona bien.
> Con el pulsador cuenta y con el conmutador seleccionas Up-Dawn
> 
> Habria que agregarle el FF para que conmute Up- Dawn segun los pulsos.




gracias por la información, creo que haré el del display, el primer diagrama que me diste, el tiempo me está comiendo  me gustaría hacerlo mas completo pero... ya no hay mucho tiempo , solo una pregunta mas, mis receptores, serán fotodiodos o fototransistores? el fotodiodo me da buena recepcion, y no le afecta la luz, el fototransistor si es afectado por la luz, pero... no logro que me genere mi 0 o 1  con ninguno de los dos la conexión pues... es directa, sin resistencias ni nada, aun no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre estos sensores, y no sé como deberían de ir


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Cualquiera es afectado por la luz ambiente, en el fotodiodo no se nota porque tieme menos "Ganancia".

En este esquema tienes las 2 salidas, 12 a 0 y 0 a 12 al incidir luz

Las resistencias deberan ser calculadas para el fototransistor elegido y la luz incidente.


----------



## LokoMX (Ene 23, 2008)

agradesco mucho la ayuda de *Fogonazo* ya casi estoy en las ultimas partes para finalizar mi proyecto... y por el momento les dejo el circuito...  trabajando los los diagramas que me facilitaron fue que se hiso el diseño, se hiso algunas pequeñas modificaciones... se puede agregar otro 74ls193 en cascada para poder contar hasta 256 y en las salidas otras compuertas OR para condicionar el encendido y apagado de las luces... el circuito fue alimentado con 5volts en todas sus partes utilizando CI TTL...

aqui dejo el diagrama... espero mas adelante ir modificando pequeñas cosas  y claro, se siguen aceptando ideas y suguerencias...


saluditos y gracias


----------



## LokoMX (Ene 23, 2008)

ups disculpen, en la parte del mac... la resistencia de 1k debe ser eliminada, al parecer me equivoqué a la hora de la creacion de circuito en el circuit maker... es el unico errorsito que tengo comparado al montado en la tablilla...


----------



## pindoner (Nov 15, 2011)

oigan LokoMX y Fogonazo voy a tomar su idea por q tengo el mismo problema ojala q no les moleste por q en realidad me esta sirvindo ok
gracias¡¡¡


----------



## aier (Nov 28, 2011)

se supone que este proyecto es para un salon en el que hay una salida y una entrada,o me equivoco???? como podria contar y decrementar el contador y activar las luces teniendo la misma entrada y la misma salida???? donde colocar los sensores


----------

